# South Pacific Spook



## Wolfman (Aug 19, 2007)

New Guy checking in from Polynesia. Samoans LOVE Hallowe'en, we get a lot of Parents (Well, Mothers, actually) dressing up. 

Now. Can I post photos here?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey guy! Nice to see ya!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You can post pics, but I think you have to have 10 posts first (or something like that.) Welcome! I love that we get view of Halloween from all over the world! 

You can always post links to your pics, until the posts allow you to...er...post. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Wolfman, did you happen to come in from halloweenforum?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Wolfman. You'll be glad he's here everyone, Wolfman has some great stories to tell about his bringing Halloween to Samoa.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's who I thought it was, yes, great stories!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Wolfman - it's good to see you here! I recognize your name from halloweenforum!

Please jump in and post those pics !!!!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow - Samoa! Is that some kind of a new record for distance, Vlad? Welcome...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, Wow, Samoa, I need to get my map out.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Wolfman, glad to see ya over here!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Wolfman!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Our international branch is growing. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome wolfman

stories did I hear? 
cool bring em on.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome Wolf


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome, Wolfman!
Yes, let's have the stories and the pictures!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome and be sure to post all the pics you want!


----------

